# chassis fan making a lot of noise [SOLVED]

## Despot Despondency

Hi,

I'm sorry if this isn't directly related to gentoo but I'm having problems with my chassis fan.

When I boot up my computer it starts to make a lot of noise. This lasts for about a minute and then it stops. Has anyone got any idea why this could be happening?

TAILast edited by Despot Despondency on Wed Jun 23, 2010 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Most likely worn bearing(s).

With most fans if you remove the sticker in the center you can put a few drops of light oil on the bearing.

That's not a permanent cure though.

Gerard.

----------

## Jaglover

I'm using Moly Grease, will give the fan second life.

----------

## depontius

I bought a new fan, and managed to find one with fluid bearings.  It cost a bit more, but I think the lifetime will be worth it.

----------

## Despot Despondency

Cool, thanks for the tips. I'll give some of them a try.

----------

## depontius

And one more thing...  The fluid-bearing fan I mentioned was the case fan.  My northbridge fan went too, and for that I bought a passive heatsink - one less fan to fail.

----------

